# oneida bow



## shawn dooley (Mar 8, 2012)

my wife came home with on for a birthday present  anyone got any info  or should i put it on the wall


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 8, 2012)

What model? Need some details. In the past Oneidi made some very fast Bows, quality varied by model over the years. They are also endorsed by the Motor City Madman...Ted Nugent


----------



## shawn dooley (Mar 8, 2012)

all it says is SCREAMING EAGLE it has been spray painted so i can see and more info


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 9, 2012)

Oneida made good bows - the only problem was if you shoot  a LOT, maintenance could be a pain. 
Oneida Screaming Eagle Compound Bow
The Oneida Screaming Eagle compound bow is a classic bow that is often described as being fast and accurate with the feel of a recurve bow. This means that the shooter can shoot instinctively with a great deal of feel. When the bow was released in the 1980s it was advertised as being the smoothest and fastest target bow in existence with shot after shot delivered with precision archery.

Where the Screaming Eagle may let some people down is on its size and weight. The bow is quite heavy, especially when compared to the more contemporary bows that are being released today. It is also quite a long bow and, according to more than one source, it is quite a loud bow.

For every downside there is an upside and the overwhelming upside of the Screaming Eagle is in the quality of craftsmanship. Examples of this particular model of Oneida compound bow are still in perfect working order twenty years after they have been released.

The Screaming Eagle was made with chrome fittings, white limbs and nylon parts and a sculptured pewter eagle emblem featured as standard.

From Total Compound Bows


----------



## aligator (Mar 9, 2012)

I have had two  new Oneida Bows and go on the web site about every day.  Go to www.oneidabows.net and go on the forum.  Joe is in Maine and is the site administrator(I am a mod on the site).  A great bunch of folks who will help you with advise, information and parts if needed. Also on the form there is a map of Oneida owners by area. Now the Oneida Co. is in Marion, Michigan but you can get quick answers to you questions on the forum.  If you have any trouble getting on the site you can PM me and I can help.


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 9, 2012)

they are nice. i liked the weight it helps to stay steady on target..


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it really that fast? I saw one of these things shoot and it sounded like a crossbow.


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 9, 2012)

I have (and still hunt with) an Oneida SE600 (Screaming Eagle).  Fantastic bow.  It is a bit long for treestand hunting from my climber, but I really enjoy shooting that bow.


----------



## aligator (Mar 9, 2012)

This was my Oneida Extreme.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 9, 2012)

I will buy it. I need one for bowfishing!


----------



## aligator (Mar 9, 2012)

FULL_DRAW said:


> I will buy it. I need one for bowfishing!



You also may want to check out the site I mentioned above, lot of folks that bowfish and bows for sale.


----------



## GregoryB. (Mar 9, 2012)

Just keep the bottom limb clear of your leg when shooting from a sitting position. You tend to forget about it at full draw but you remember shortly after the release. Easiest bow I ever worked on.


----------



## BowSniper (Mar 12, 2012)

Great bows.  I have had over a dozen of them and still have one.  I have never been without an Oneida since 1988.  Another great site is http://www.5150bows.com/forum/index.php .  Great forum with a wealth of knowledge on all lever bows.  Boar on that site is the man!!!

BowSniper


----------



## lincobowhunter (Mar 12, 2012)

i shot a osprey for a couple years, awesome little bowfishing bow.  unequaled smoothness and draw cycle. on top of that the let off was amazing, i could draw it and sit the bottom tip on my knee and take my bow hand off....the weight of the bow which was like 4.5 with reel  would hold the bow at full draw. Hey if you dont want to hunt with it, it will make one heck of a bowfishing bow.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What model? Need some details. In the past Oneidi made some very fast Bows, quality varied by model over the years. They are also endorsed by the Motor City Madman...Ted Nugent


Gotta love Uncle Ted


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 14, 2012)

I had one very briefly back in the late 80's or early 90's.  I hated it.  I never even hunted it.  I think I bought it mail order based on hype.  I never would have bought it if I had shot one first.  I've never heard a louder bow.  It sounded like someone slamming a door.


----------

